# Wife Trimmed 5 pounds From Me In 3 Days



## HiDesertHal (Jun 29, 2017)

She did it by substituting an All-Veggie supper instead of Pasta and "Hungry-Man" Dinners.

I still want to lose another 5 pounds, then I'll be at 195 instead of 200!

That's enough weight for my height of 6' 2".

HDH      (Picture is before diet.)


----------



## drifter (Jun 29, 2017)

Current results for my long term dieting so far is I've gained eight pounds.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 29, 2017)

Way to go!.  I love veggie dinners but the problem is  that I like cornbread with those veggies!!!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey drifter,

When dieting, the aim is to LOSE weight! 

This is the Vegetarian Plate my wife has been making for my Supper, which so far has trimmed 5 pounds from my frame in 8 days.

We go out to a Steak House on Thursday nights, where I load up on Fish.

HDH


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2017)

I've gained 18 pounds on my current diet.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 21, 2017)

Looking good Hal.  Not dieting here but trying to eat healthier and cutting out the coke I enjoy every day! (coca cola, y'all)


----------



## Greyson (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi Ruthanne ... I see you once sat for an Andy Warhol picture ...
.


----------

